# Vzwnmn: 2



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been getting that text every hour I'm running aosp roms...a non issue when I'm usin sense based...what gives?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks I realized after I posted

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ewhitak (Jul 25, 2011)

I am getting the same thing, its very annoying. I also received an email the other day saying a change has been made to my account, around the same time I received this text. I am not sure if they are related anyway.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not alone..wonder what it means

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you all recently flashed sense 3.5? 
Its a feature that is enabled when you log in to your email acct on sense 3.5.
In order to disable it log into vzw, under plan click change features, select the affected phone number, under contact management, remover the sync and connect feature, click save.

Profit.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Let me know if it works.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whoa that's weird. I haven't experienced this issue, but I hope you guys get it figured out.

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt.


----------



## ewhitak (Jul 25, 2011)

if you use handcent you can block the message, not sure if any other apps have a similar function.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had the same problem. This is the first result when Googling.

Search next time. Google is a powerful tool and your phone has it built in!

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/06/27/incredible-2-owners-receiving-message-from-vzwnmn-here-is-how-to-stop-them/


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rgr


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

ewhitak said:


> I am getting the same thing, its very annoying. I also received an email the other day saying a change has been made to my account, around the same time I received this text. I am not sure if they are related anyway.


They are related. the e-mail states that your gmail account is linked to your phone number now. so whenever you get a email to your gmail account, you get this stupid text message. Verizon does realize you have a smartphone and get notifications for that right?

the only way not to get it is to somehow unlink the phone number and gmail account, or blacklist the number. handcent and Go sms does this but not sure if the stock one does. you may have to add the number to your contacts, then blacklist it.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Do what I said or follow the link and it will be fixed. End of story.


----------

